# Types of curing salts



## cheapchalee (Aug 23, 2015)

Guys and gals didn't know where else to put this.

I have been using Morton Tender Quick for years but I ran out for a bit and a friend sent me some Butchers Quick cure.  It's from a company called Weschenfielder.

I typically use 1 tablespoon per pound, however I usually cure for 4-7 days depending on thickness, pull it out and was it and smoke it.  When I use the stuff for the UK the meat turns out salty.  The salt from the UK also looks more "powdery".  I know MTQ and Prague #1 are about the same. 

I have contacted the company but no reply.

Thanks,

Chalee


----------



## tropics (Aug 23, 2015)

"  I know MTQ and Prague #1 are about the same. "

They are not the same.Here is a chart 

Use as follows:

Cure per pound of ground meat/fat:

U.S. Measurements

Amount of Meat/Fat     Amount of Cure

Vol.     Wt.

1 lb.     1/4 tsp.     .05 oz.

2 lbs.     3/8 tsp.     .08 oz.

3 lbs.     1/2 tsp.     .10 oz.

4 lbs.     3/4 tsp.     .15 oz.

5 lbs.     1 tsp.     .20 oz.

10 lbs. 2 tsp.     .40 oz.

15 lbs. 1 Tbsp.     .55 oz.

20 lbs. 1 Tbsp. + 1 tsp.     .80 oz.

25 lbs. 1 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.     1.00 oz.

50 lbs. 3 Tbsp. + 1 1/4 tsp.     2.00 oz.

100 lbs. 1/4 C. + 2 Tbsp. + 2 tsp.     4.00 oz.

tsp. = teaspoon; Tbsp.= Tablespoon; C. = cup.

oz.= ounce

Although cure #1 has salt in the mix, when using it in sausage making additional salt needs to be added.

I am sure one of the guys who use TQ will be along

Richie


----------



## petewoody (Aug 23, 2015)

Richie is correct. MTQ and Cure #1 cannot be interchanged.

For a similar and good discussion, please read the following thread:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...gue-powder-1-vs-morton-tender-quick-meat-cure


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 24, 2015)

More info on the subject...JJ

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts


----------



## daveomak (Aug 24, 2015)

I went to the Butchers Quick Cure site and they say "the directions are in the package" and do not list the ingredients on their website....

May I suggest not using it until you know what's in it...  Every manufacturer makes their cures differently...   

I have found specialty cures, intended for commercial use, "generally" you use a 2% addition to the meat...  that gives a salt content around 1.5 - 1.8% and sugar and nitrite etc. make up the difference ..   BUT you should get the % of ingredients from the manufacturer....    I know Wade had some problems getting that info...  the manufacturer does not want you to know what's in their stuff....   Here in the US, that is different...  they have to tell you...    The UK, that's a different story I guess....


----------



## cheapchalee (Aug 24, 2015)

tropics said:


> "  I know MTQ and Prague #1 are about the same. "
> 
> They are not the same.Here is a chart
> 
> ...


Richie

Thanks for the response, however that looks like it is for "ground" meat.

Chalee


----------



## mummel (Aug 25, 2015)

Subbing.  Want to make my biltong & jerky someday!


----------



## cheapchalee (Sep 4, 2015)

I completely emptied the bag and no instruction.  Does anyone have the measurements?  I left a message on their website but no reply.

Chalee


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2015)

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

If you were asking about MTQ...  the chart is for ground meat....   for whole muscle I think the amount is double...   You should get a Morton's book if you continue to use MTQ...   
May I suggest you switch to cure #1, from any supplier, for further meat curing...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
> 
> If you were asking about MTQ...  the chart is for ground meat....   for whole muscle I think the amount is double...   You should get a Morton's book if you continue to use MTQ...
> May I suggest you switch to cure #1, from any supplier, for further meat curing...



Nothing wrong with TQ.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> DaveOmak said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
> ...




cfarmer.....   may I suggest you read up on sodium nitrate and heart diseases ....  


Does the sodium nitrate in processed meat increase my risk of heart disease?
 Answers from Katherine Zeratsky, R.D., L.D.

 Sodium nitrate, a preservative that's used in some processed meats, such as bacon, jerky and luncheon meats, could increase your heart disease risk.
 It's thought that sodium nitrate may damage your blood vessels, making your arteries more likely to harden and narrow, leading to heart disease. Nitrates may also affect the way your body uses sugar, making you more likely to develop diabetes.
 And you already know that most processed meats are high in sodium and some are high in saturated fat, which can disrupt a heart-healthy diet.
 If you eat meat, it's best to limit processed meat and instead choose lean, fresh meat and poultry, and keep serving sizes small. For greater heart health, consider going one step further and increasing the amount of seafood in your diet.

 *************

 Sodium Nitrate
 Cured meats are not the only sources of sodium nitrate. According to Meatsafety.org, it also occurs in some vegetables and converts into sodium nitrite whenever it comes into contact with your saliva. This conversion may also occur when sodium-containing vegetables are exposed to certain types of bacteria. According to cardiologist Dr. Martha Grogan, sodium nitrate can increase your risk of developing heart disease by damaging your blood vessels. Sodium nitrate may also raise your diabetes risk, says Grogan.

 Sodium Nitrite
 Sodium nitrite is currently used in the medical treatment of cyanide poisoning and has public health use as a curing agent. Indeed, according to Meatsafety.org, sodium nitrite works with sodium chloride, or salt, to inhibit the growth of Clostridium botulinum. Clostridium botulinum is an organism that can cause fatal food poisoning. sodium nitrite is also effective against Listeria monocytogenes, another disease-causing organism. According to the National Institutes of Health, sodium nitrite also shows promise in the treatment of high blood pressure, kidney failure, heart disease and organ damage


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2015)

Your posts says it has good and bad points 

If it was that bad why is it still on the market?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2015)

Maybe you are confusing the good points of sodium nitrite....    

What is good about hardening of the arteries and diabetes ???


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2015)

Back on topic please.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Back on topic please.




Am I off topic discussing food safety and the use of cures....   *"Types of curing salts"* is the topic of this thread...  

Exactly what is your point "Back on topic please".....     You like TQ, keep using it....  there are new folks that are unaware of some of the dangers in curing...


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes there is dangers in curing.

Why is it still on the market?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 4, 2015)

:head-wall:


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2015)

Seems people who use TQ swear by it and those who use Cure #1 swear by it. Personally I've used both have both but must admit I use #1 most of the time. Unless I'm doing belly bacon then it's Hi Mountain buckboard bacon cure


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2015)

I use both to.  Each has its own flavor


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 4, 2015)

But have you tried the hi mountain buckboard bacon cure if not try it


----------



## doctord1955 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes each one has its place as well as each one of us has our own opinions!  What is right for my curing needs might not be right for next person!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 4, 2015)

Pineywoods said:


> But have you tried the hi mountain buckboard bacon cure if not try it



I have not tried it.  Heard Hi mountain is salty?


----------



## cheapchalee (Sep 5, 2015)

Living in Thailand I am kinda limited on obtaining MTQ, and other curing salts.  I have the 6 kilo's of the Butchers Quick and can't find the measurements.  I emptied the bag and no instructions inside.  I have sent them an email, but haven't heard back.

Chalee


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 5, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Pineywoods said:
> 
> 
> > But have you tried the hi mountain buckboard bacon cure if not try it
> ...



Not sure bout the BBB cure, but their jerky cure & seasoning rocks !   Thumbs Up


----------



## nick fucco (Oct 8, 2015)

Im going to smoke sausage and was wondering which curing salt to use. I have Prague powder #2 but now think I should of purchased #1.  I'm going to slow smoke until IT reaches 152* F and then just let them get a cold smoke after that. We let these hang and dry a bit after taking them out of freezer before we eat them or sometimes eat them before they dry out completely.  Am I alright with the Prague #2?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2015)

Nick Fucco said:


> Im going to smoke sausage and was wondering which curing salt to use. I have Prague powder #2 but now think I should of purchased #1.  I'm going to slow smoke until IT reaches 152* F and then just let them get a cold smoke after that. We let these hang and dry a bit after taking them out of freezer before we eat them or sometimes eat them before they dry out completely.  Am I alright with the Prague #2?




You are correct to purchase cure #1....    Cure #2, nitrate, is intended for meats that are cured for long periods of time and not necessarily cooked... 

http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

Cure #2 has the same curing and food preservative properties as sodium nitrite, and the extended curing time of sodium nitrate. It is specifically formulated to be used for making uncooked dry cured products that require several weeks to several months to cure. Dry curing meat or sausage properly cannot be done with Cure #1 which contains sodium nitrite only; it dissipates too quickly.

 Cure #2 can be compared to the time release capsules used in medicines – the sodium nitrites start working immediately, while the sodium nitrates slowly reduce over time into sodium nitrites. Thus allowing for the much longer curing times required to dry cure, which can take up to 6 months. Generally used in such sausages as pepperoni, hard salami, geonoa salami, prosciutto hams, dried farmers sausage, capicola and others that do not require cooking, smoking, or refrigeration.


----------



## nick fucco (Oct 8, 2015)

Thank you. I ordered the #1 and sent back the #2.  Is there a certain amount of time it should be mixed in meat before going into smoke house?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 8, 2015)

Nick Fucco said:


> Thank you. I ordered the #1 and sent back the #2.  Is there a certain amount of time it should be mixed in meat before going into smoke house?



For whole muscle meat......   As a general rule, mix the cure #1 with an appropriate amount of salt, sugar and spices for the hunk of meat you want to cure....   apply the mix and let sit for at the very least, 24 hours per 1/4" inch of thickness... applying the mix to all sides....   longer is better.. and it needs to be in the refer....  What you are trying to obtain is a  completely homogenized piece of meat with the mix...   consider this example....   when you apply salt, the surface of the meat is pure salt...  it takes time for the salt to penetrate so the surface and center are the same saltiness..  I prefer 12-14 days for a pork belly, as an example...  

For ground meats like sausage, when properly mixed in with the meat 12 hours is adequate as it has come in contact with all the small ground particles...  it will take longer for any spices to "bloom" and give a good flavor to the product...


----------



## mummel (Oct 8, 2015)

How long before the #1 stops working? Days, weeks?


----------

